# Been nit picky ?



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

So here is picture of integral seatpost clamp area on new bike with chipped paint. Am I been too picky taking it back to shop for it and seatpost sounds like it has grit inside when I adjusted height it's not smooth at all. 
I collected the Whyte 905 yesterday


----------



## Salad Dodger (9 Oct 2016)

Its not like me to be picky, especially in things like bikes, which i know will ultimately get knocked about by normal use and abuse, BUT that is an expensive bike and a pretty glaring fault. If it were me, I would go back to the shop and seek a replacement. For me personally, a price reduction would not suffice. If it bothered me enough to take the bike back, then I would want an unmarked, fault free example.


----------



## the_mikey (9 Oct 2016)

Not nit picking, paint flaking off could be a cause of problems, although a gritty seat post may just have some kind of gripping compound applied to make sure it doesn't shift. A quick google throws up at least one result for someone with a similar issue, there may be more.

If it were my bike I'd want my money back so I could choose a different brand/model, I'd be wary of choosing another bike with that kind of seatpost from what I've read via google.


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2016)

Nothing nit picky about it. We pay top dollar and should get either a first class product or service. Preferably both.

Take it back.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2016)

I would take it back, seems a design fault to me.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

the_mikey said:


> Not nit picking, paint flaking off could be a cause of problems, although a gritty seat post may just have some kind of gripping compound applied to make sure it doesn't shift. A quick google throws up at least one result for someone with a similar issue, there may be more.
> 
> If it were my bike I'd want my money back so I could choose a different brand/model, I'd be wary of choosing another bike with that kind of seatpost from what I've read via google.



Have you a link to seatpost issues on the Whyte ?


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Oct 2016)

Don't listen to anyone telling you "its an mtb, its meant to have chips".

Sure, that's true if the chips are earned along your journey on it, not from the incompetence of the assembler or fault of the manufacture.

I would look at that every day...and it would infuriate me.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I would look at that every day...and it would infuriate me.



This.

Take the bike back.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Oct 2016)

unfortunately...it seems to be a common issue...common enough for some of the promotional images to contain the same fault!!


----------



## Gez73 (9 Oct 2016)

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/whyte-905-quality-control-959702.html
They mention seatposts here too but someone does mention cracked paint.
Return it.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Oct 2016)

It's such a glaring fault that I'm sure the shop must have been aware.


----------



## JtB (9 Oct 2016)

I saw the photo and my immediate reaction was the same as everyone elses - take it back.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2016)

I would add though, I would accept a reasonable refund as I am realistic enough to know that within a few hard rides off road any bike of mine would have more than that mark on it.

Wear your battle scars with pride.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2016)

No, youre're not being nit picky.. Take it back.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> I would add though, I would accept a reasonable refund as I am realistic enough to know that within a few hard rides off road any bike of mine would have more than that mark on it.
> 
> Wear your battle scars with pride.


But this is not a battle scar

Its crap workmanship.


----------



## kiriyama (9 Oct 2016)

It would annoy me for a week. But by then I would have chipped scratched dented the rest of it! Ha!

Bit poor for a brand new bike, but judging by the other responses it looks like a fault with that model and if you get a replacement the same thing will probably happen within a month. So if it's something that you can't live with I would find a different bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2016)

It's a shame that it wasn't spotted when you collected the bike, or was it mail order?


----------



## gbb (9 Oct 2016)

kiriyama said:


> It would annoy me for a week. But by then I would have chipped scratched dented the rest of it! Ha!
> 
> Bit poor for a brand new bike, but judging by the other responses it looks like a fault with that model and if you get a replacement the same thing will probably happen within a month. So if it's something that you can't live with I would find a different bike.


My first reaction was no, not good enough for a new bike to arrive like that.
TBF Kiriyamas post may be true as well. Perhaps If OP could think the same, will the bike shop will touch it up and provide some spare paint for the future.


----------



## JtB (9 Oct 2016)

gbb said:


> will the bike shop will touch it up and provide some spare paint for the future.


In my opinion, touched up paint looks worse than the original chipped paint.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Oct 2016)

No one would accept a new car like that, why should you put up with it on a bike? And if it is a common fault I'd have it replaced with a different make. 

If you anyone doesn't mind the odd chip and scratch they are better saving money and buying second hand. New, you want it 100%.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

The shop have put lacquer over it as it's a matt paint they don't have or Whyte provide. They said if it worsens then can go the warranty root but as it stands they will do nothing. None of the other bikes in the shop were like it but guess I'm too soft and just accepted it.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

Gez73 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/whyte-905-quality-control-959702.html
> They mention seatposts here too but someone does mention cracked paint.
> Return it.



That's the get a grip seatpost not the internal post clamp. I have heard they slip


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> But this is not a battle scar
> 
> Its crap workmanship.



I agree.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4503204, member: 45"]It's a poor paint job.[/QUOTE]

I agree, in fact I would go further and say it is a design fault.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> No one would accept a new car like that, why should you put up with it on a bike? And if it is a common fault I'd have it replaced with a different make.
> 
> If you anyone doesn't mind the odd chip and scratch they are better saving money and buying second hand. New, you want it 100%.



Give me a chipped bike with a large discount over a second hand one with worn out components.

You may be suprised how many new cars I worked on last month, it certainl goes past double figures..


----------



## gbb (9 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> No one would accept a new car like that, why should you put up with it on a bike? And if it is a common fault I'd have it replaced with a different make.
> 
> If you anyone doesn't mind the odd chip and scratch they are better saving money and buying second hand. New, you want it 100%.



This was my original thought (posted as such but deleted and rethought it based on Kiriyamas thoughts...)
As always, we can have different ideas about what's OK and not. I'd be unhappy at first but then as kiriyama says, personally I'd probably forget obout it after a week.
Based on that, I'd almost certainly push for a discount, that then partly satisfies the quite rightly disappointing blemish in the finish.


JtB said:


> In my opinion, touched up paint looks worse than the original chipped paint.



Hmmmm., that can be true too.

OPs decision ultimately comes down to the following...
Not prepared to accept whatsoever....demand a refund and as it seems a common fault, change bike to something else altogether.
Disappointed but accept in a couple weeks you'd forget all about it...push for a discount and perhaps a touch up...or get it replaced and hope the next one is perfect.

Then, this kind of thing annoys me. It's a circa £1500 bike with a known fault. As long as people keep buying them, the manufacturers are getting away with it in a sense. How many times have I heard people buying Spesh or Giant bikes for instance that complain about poor stock wheels...unless people stop buying them, the problem will never get sorted.


----------



## hondated (9 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> View attachment 147042
> 
> 
> So here is picture of integral seatpost clamp area on new bike with chipped paint. Am I been too picky taking it back to shop for it and seatpost sounds like it has grit inside when I adjusted height it's not smooth at all.
> I collected the Whyte 905 yesterday


Time for an anecdote I think. Needing to raise some money quickly I decided to sell my Arai TT 2014 helmet. It sold almost immediately on Ebay for a good price. Lovely I thought got the money I needed.
Posted it to buyer and shortly after he received it got a phone call from him saying he wasn't happy as it wasn't in the condition I described it as.
Now I stipulated " no returns " but do you know what even though its cost me money in posting it back to me and I am going to have to pay extortionate fees both to Ebay and Paypal because the fella wasn't happy I refunded him his money, thankfully he's an honest fella too as I have still to receive it back, but my point is whoever sold you the bike like that should without any hesitation offer you a full refund.If they don't then make sure you let us and everyone else know.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

No refund, said Whyte would not entertain the idea either. Offered a free bottle cage and touched up with lacquer


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> No refund, said Whyte would not entertain the idea either. Offered a free bottle cage and touched up with lacquer


I would not accept that if the flaw was something that annoyed me. You bought it new and you are entitled to expect it to be in new condition.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I would not accept that if the flaw was something that annoyed me. You bought it new and you are entitled to expect it to be in new condition.



I checked all the other Whyte bikes in the shop whilst I waited and none showed chipped paint. Problem is I accepted the reason and lacquer coating as in their experience Whyte would not do anything about it. Feel a dick if I went back again now


----------



## JtB (9 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> No refund, said Whyte would not entertain the idea either. Offered a free bottle cage and touched up with lacquer


Seems like poor customer service to me.

Maybe you should contact Whyte directly to see whether they are interested in protecting their reputation.


----------



## midlife (9 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4503329, member: 45"]I wouldn't. This takes the pressure off the store, who the contract is with.[/QUOTE]

True, the contract is indeed with the shop but haven't they fulfilled their contractual obligations by effecting a repair which has been accepted?

Shaun


----------



## midlife (9 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4503352, member: 45"]I would argue that the repair hasn't put the bike back to new condition. It's a fudged compromise, and it won't last.[/QUOTE]

Yep, I agree. Goes back to the car that fell off a transporter and the buyer found out. The Judge said that the car had indeed fallen off the transporter but had been repaired as new do could be sold as new. The bike was not as new.

The op accepted the repair which is a bit tricky to work around. If the op is still unhappy then back to the shop it goes.

Shaun


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> True, the contract is indeed with the shop but haven't they fulfilled their contractual obligations by effecting a repair which has been accepted?
> 
> Shaun



This is what I'm thinking. Should it get worse they indeed said they would have a better case to go to Whyte with. When I took the bike in they asked what I was looking for as in what did I want, discount, etc. I didn't want anything, I just wanted my bike sorted so I can ride it happily. Maybe it's best just to accept it, ride it and enjoy it. If it gets worse I best hope it happens soon so I can try again with sorting it  lesson learned


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2016)

The thing is they have not, or at least do appear to have even tried speaking to Whyte which I would say they was duty bound to do.. They are just assuming. Difficult situation for you now you have let them lacquer it :-(


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> The thing is they have not, or at least do appear to have even tried speaking to Whyte which I would say they was duty bound to do.. They are just assuming. Difficult situation for you now you have let them lacquer it :-(



Yep I would say that's it really now its lacquered. Lesson learned to not roll over so easy


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Yep I would say that's it really now its lacquered. Lesson learned to not roll over so easy


Does make me wonder if they did something in assembly of the bike, what could they possibly have lost by contacting their supplier? Just seems weird.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

When I tested the bike I noticed nothing and the internal seat post clamp was demonstrated. Can't say I noticed it then but no idea whst they do before I collected it. I assume when it arrives at the shop from Whyte they will need to build up the pneumatic dropper post that's inside the seat post tube held by the clamp. The damaged bit is the opposite side to the Alan bolt that tightens it and on removal it pushes out so could have damaged the paint I suppose. I checked all the 905's and the G series and the T's but all perfect in the shop. Wish I had said no to the lacquer now ..........


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Yep I would say that's it really now its lacquered. Lesson learned to not roll over so easy


Do you mean clear lacquer? If so that is not a proper repair, you could have done that yourself with nail varnish.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Do you mean clear lacquer? If so that is not a proper repair, you could have done that yourself with nail varnish.



Sure do Joe, clear lacquer. I'm thinking the more I look at it the more it appears to be damage rather than flaking or faulty. 
I'm going to call them tomorrow and say I'm still not happy it's bugging me and to me 1700 quid is a hell of a lot of money to buy something which manufacturers such as orange and others sell off as used or slight imperfection. This is being sold as A1 brand new. Maybe I'm been pathetic or picky but I'd rather have one of the other Whyte bikes in the shop with no paint damage. Saved for most of this year to buy that bike


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2016)

Bite the bullet and go back - Just be firm and reasonable ask for a replacement or your money back. Has it been ridden? You are well within your legal rights to return it as a faulty under the sale of goods act.


----------



## midlife (9 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Bite the bullet and go back - Just be firm and reasonable ask for a replacement or your money back. Has it been ridden? You are well within your legal rights to return it as a faulty under the sale of goods act.



I think it's now The Consumer Rights Act 2015 

Shaun


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Bite the bullet and go back - Just be firm and reasonable ask for a replacement or your money back. Has it been ridden? You are well within your legal rights to return it as a faulty under the sale of goods act.



Nope never ridden. Wheeled into van, wheeled out and into garage, back in van and back into garage 






It's a sad life for a little bike desperate for some mud and off road goodness


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2016)

This is why I pay for expensive items on my credit card - "Won't take it back? Fine, I'll just phone my CC company now and do a chargeback, and I'll leave it with you anyway."

Don't ask them - tell them.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> This is why I pay for expensive items on my credit card - "Won't take it back? Fine, I'll just phone my CC company now and do a chargeback, and I'll leave it with you anyway."
> 
> Don't ask them - tell them.



Not saying they won't take it back, not really asked but will do tomorrow and take it from there. I don't see how they can refuse to take it further really. I just feel bad because I like the shop and riding around there and feel embarrassed going back in future.... oh look it's that picky twit who whinged about his new bike


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2016)

Who cares what someone else thinks? This is a business matter, not a mass cuddle by the Moonies.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> Who cares what someone else thinks? This is a business matter, not a mass cuddle by the Moonies.


Quite right. And you'd never be happy with it, it would constantly bug you. Arse end of the last century I bought a Cannondale CAD2 from a well known and respected shop. I must have had it six months before I had cause to up end it and discovered a series of hefty scratched under the bottom bracket. It was too late to complain and the damage was out of sight anyway, but even though I got some car touch up paint that was an almost exact match I was more than annoyed and certainly would not have accepted the bike like that.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

I agree with @Smokin Joe & @Drago im not happy with it and the thing that makes me feel bad is that it's such a small area of damage. Suck it up and return bike. They have others on the shop floor so could just swop it and swop the wheels over as I had them converted to tubeless


----------



## goody (9 Oct 2016)

Thatt van is CLEAN!!! Can we have more photos of it please.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Oct 2016)

Take it back by all means, but consider the longer term first.

Very easy for us to urge you to go to war because we won't have to deal with the consequences.

If the relationship with the shop breaks down catastrophically that could put you in a difficult position for any warranty claims in future.

Is having the shop on side of use to you in other respects?

Warranty may not be a problem if there's another Whyte dealer in striking range, but this is a case where you want to be careful not to cut off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

goody said:


> Thatt van is CLEAN!!! Can we have more photos of it please.








It's my T30 transporter highline. Every home should have one.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Take it back by all means, but consider the longer term first.
> 
> Very easy for us to urge you to go to war because we won't have to deal with the consequences.
> 
> ...



This is my feelings exactly. Yes the bike has an issue but the shop is one of the biggest around and I wouldn't want to not have a good relationship with them. On the other hand I'm just one of thousands of customers who grace their doors and I doubt they would be so worried about upsetting me in such a manner


----------



## djb1971 (9 Oct 2016)

It's a bummer but just go and ride the crap out of it.
If it was a dent, it'd go back. You're going to chip it on the next one anyway when you adjust the post.

One tumble, it'll be scratched or chipped.
a fast ride over loose stuff, it'll be scratched or chipped.
if it slides over after resting it against the pub wall after a day of riding it, it'll be scratched or chipped.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> It's a bummer but just go and ride the crap out of it.
> If it was a dent, it'd go back. You're going to chip it on the next one anyway when you adjust the post.
> 
> One tumble, it'll be scratched or chipped.
> ...



All true but would you pay good money to buy it chipped or if it had fallen over whilst been preped for sale in the workshop and chipped wound you say "no worries it's fine I will still pay full whack and take it mate "


----------



## djb1971 (9 Oct 2016)

just take it back if you're bothered by it. Don't keep fluffing about it.

Either keep it or take it back. Keep it and have it touched in or take it back and take no shoot. I've had bikes with the odd chip and not bothered, you can't see it when you're sat on it. If you have another it'll probably do the same thing.

If it bothers you to the point you can't forget about it, stop asking people if it's being too picky


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> just take it back if you're bothered by it. Don't keep fluffing about it.
> 
> Either keep it or take it back. Keep it and have it touched in or take it back and take no shoot. I've had bikes with the odd chip and not bothered, you can't see it when you're sat on it. If you have another it'll probably do the same thing.
> 
> If it bothers you to the point you can't forget about it, stop asking people if it's being too picky



If me asking on a public forum for input and ideas bothers you so much then dont read it.


----------



## djb1971 (9 Oct 2016)

You asked and have had answers. My reply meant that only you can decide if it bothers you, others would keep it and others would return it.

I actually couldn't give a toss either way.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> You asked and have had answers. My reply meant that only you can decide if it bothers you, others would keep it and others would return it.
> 
> I actually couldn't give a toss either way.



Yeah some would keep some would return but it's useful to read people's take on things, ideas, arguments and reasoning.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> I just feel bad because I like the shop and riding around there and feel embarrassed going back in future.... oh look it's that picky twat who whinged about his new bike




And if you accept their, frankly, crap handling of your complaint, they'll see you forever as that twit of a customer who they can fob off with any old rubbish.

They've made it clear that they don't value your future custom so don't have any qualms about insisting on a proper resolution.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Oct 2016)

glasgowcyclist said:


> And if you accept their, frankly, crap handling of your complaint, they'll see you forever as that twit of a customer who they can fob off with any old rubbish.
> 
> They've made it clear that they don't value your future custom so don't have any qualms about insisting on a proper resolution.



Now that's a fair point indeed


----------



## Willam (10 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Not saying they won't take it back, not really asked but will do tomorrow and take it from there. I don't see how they can refuse to take it further really. I just feel bad because I like the shop and riding around there and feel embarrassed going back in future.... oh look it's that picky twit who whinged about his new bike



better that then "there's the mug that let us paint some nail varnish on his £1700 bike".

but saying that, I work in retail customers that stick up for themselves don't get slagged off, we are customers too and wouldn't put up with that ourselves so wouldn't slag a customer off for it either, all you are getting is the company line, what's cheaper for them, the shop assistant is only doing what they are told to, fob off those that'll take it.

And if they are the type of shop that slags off customers for this sort of thing, then maybe it's not such a good shop, you're not meant to keep them happy!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 Oct 2016)

Replacing bike with no quibble today.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 Oct 2016)

That's better !!!!


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> View attachment 147182
> 
> 
> That's better !!!!


Glad you got it sorted


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4504710, member: 45"]Is that the replacement? Isn't there flaking at 1 o'clock?[/QUOTE]

Does look like it doesn't it?


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Oct 2016)

No don't say that, he is happy!!!


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Oct 2016)

To be honest it looks like a deliberate decision not to paint inside that hole knowing that it will get rubbed off. I would take it but not well thought out design by the looks.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> To be honest it looks like a deliberate decision not to paint inside that hole knowing that it will get rubbed off. I would take it but not well thought out design by the looks.



Correct, I asked the question and as the cover presses out that side it would eventually break the paint away so the inside is unpainted this leaves an edge like on bottom bracket faces I suppose.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Oct 2016)

New bike and still on side with shop - good negotiation.

Have you ever thought of a job in international politics, the Middle East, perhaps?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> New bike and still on side with shop - good negotiation.
> 
> Have you ever thought of a job in international politics, the Middle East, perhaps?



I work enough in the Middle East. I have no desire to negotiate with them


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2016)

It would not be easy for a small amount of paint to stick on the turned edge, even flicking it with your nail would chip it easily.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (11 Oct 2016)

First ride today and on the descents I soon forgot about the sound of gravel hitting the bike frame from all angles. Like some said, after one ride is going to be chipped  loved it and loved the bike


----------



## djb1971 (11 Oct 2016)

Stick some helitape under the downtube from the bottom bracket up. It won't stop the big hits but help with chips, hides the ping ping ping noise a bit too.


----------



## Jody (11 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> First ride today and on the descents I soon forgot about the sound of gravel hitting the bike frame from all angles. Like some said, after one ride is going to be chipped  loved it and loved the bike



Put some heli tape on the down tube which should stop most of it.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (11 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Stick some helitape under the downtube from the bottom bracket up. It won't stop the big hits but help with chips, hides the ping ping ping noise a bit too.



Yeah that's a good shout. I looked at the Down tube and it's ok apart from one big chip that i doubt any tape would have stopped. Then I suppose when your off road with rocks and jumps there won't be much that can stop chips and dents. Like you said it's going to get chipped. Ironic really the first ride it gets a bigger chip than the one I took it back for 
Will invest in some helitape, any recommended make that's better/easier than others to apply ?


----------



## bonsaibilly (11 Oct 2016)

I was going to tell you that but feared the usual lynching from the righteous millions for pointing out the obvious. 

Bb


----------



## rideswithmoobs (11 Oct 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> I was going to tell you that but feared the usual lynching from the righteous millions for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Bb



No worries, go on I will let you say it..... at least I did it having fun and sure their will be many more to come. No frame would with stand the multitude of stones peppering it on them tracks. It was only a matter of time before one little bugger left its mark. I also need to get some Crud catchers which will help on the down tube too. On the bright side I didn't fall off


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> On the bright side I didn't fall off



Then you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## djb1971 (11 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Yeah that's a good shout. I looked at the Down tube and it's ok apart from one big chip that i doubt any tape would have stopped. Then I suppose when your off road with rocks and jumps there won't be much that can stop chips and dents. Like you said it's going to get chipped. Ironic really the first ride it gets a bigger chip than the one I took it back for
> Will invest in some helitape, any recommended make that's better/easier than others to apply ?



3m leading edge tape is the best stuff and it sticks like ****


----------



## Mrs M (11 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> First ride today and on the descents I soon forgot about the sound of gravel hitting the bike frame from all angles. Like some said, after one ride is going to be chipped  loved it and loved the bike


Glad you're enjoying the new (gorgeous ) bike, that's what they're for  
My Pashley has got a few wee chips and scratches from our "off roading" escapades.
Off roading on a Pashley? How very dare you!
Carry on


----------



## rideswithmoobs (11 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> 3m leading edge tape is the best stuff and it sticks like ****



Assume you have to cut to size and shape? Any issues removing it if it's super sticky ? 
Will have a look online for prices. I saw that invisibike stuff is £72 a pack but fully pre cut. 3M a better cheaper option


----------



## djb1971 (11 Oct 2016)

You can cut it with a scalpel blade/ craft knife or very sharp scissors. The down tube is easy to do just measure the length width at top and bottom end, draw onto helitape, cut and fit. I radius the corners too.

Fitting can be tricky. The 3m stuff is a tad over 300microns so is fairly thick. This is perfect for flat areas like downtubes, you can get 150micron stuff too but being thinner it'll chip more easily. You can apply it by degreasing then wetting the surface with a very weak water/washing liquid mix or completely dry. Dry is a one chance affair! work from one end and press it down squeezing the water/air outwards. remove all water before it has a chance to stick. Once applied and all of the water is removed you can apply gentle heat from a hairdryer to help it stick or leave it somewhere warm overnight.

Removing is tricky once its been on a while. It can remove paint, especially where theres been any impact damage and the paint is just holding on. Heating it with a hairdryer will help it to come off.

That invisibike stuff is way too expensive for what you'd need. There'll be bits cut that you'd never use or will end up just sticking it on all over the frame. £10s worth of helitape would do the down tube, or try a local sign/graphics place for a stone chip vinyl.

Take a look on youtube for helitape on bike frames.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (14 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> You can cut it with a scalpel blade/ craft knife or very sharp scissors. The down tube is easy to do just measure the length width at top and bottom end, draw onto helitape, cut and fit. I radius the corners too.
> 
> Fitting can be tricky. The 3m stuff is a tad over 300microns so is fairly thick. This is perfect for flat areas like downtubes, you can get 150micron stuff too but being thinner it'll chip more easily. You can apply it by degreasing then wetting the surface with a very weak water/washing liquid mix or completely dry. Dry is a one chance affair! work from one end and press it down squeezing the water/air outwards. remove all water before it has a chance to stick. Once applied and all of the water is removed you can apply gentle heat from a hairdryer to help it stick or leave it somewhere warm overnight.
> 
> ...



Vikingtapes do a 50mm and 75mm at 16 or 24 quid for 3m rolls. A lot cheaper. The downtube is main issue but will have shoot loads with 3m. Hopefully Whyte paint isn't too crap and it pulls it off if I get it on wrong


----------



## rideswithmoobs (15 Oct 2016)

Whilst away been doing some googling, and it's a bit 50/50 pulling this heli tape off without pulling paint off. Are their any downtube protectors on the market ? Seen some just fasten an old tyre to the down tube.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Oct 2016)

Looks like you have two widely spaced bosses on the underside of the downtube, so you could fit a Flinger similar.

It's drilled for the bosses so the fit would be neat and secure.

Might be possible to rig an extension to it to make it reach lower.

http://www.leedsbicycle.com/m2b0s80p1377/FLINGER-Front-down-tube-ATB-Mudguard


----------



## vickster (15 Oct 2016)

Whyte sell frame protector kits in the shop section of their website


----------



## rideswithmoobs (15 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Looks like you have two widely spaced bosses on the underside of the downtube, so you could fit a Flinger similar.
> 
> It's drilled for the bosses so the fit would be neat and secure.
> 
> ...



I have just ordered a mucky nutz gut guard like that but forgot about the underside bosses, may have to drill two holes if removing screws doesn't allow a decent fit. Thanks @Pale Rider 



vickster said:


> Whyte sell frame protector kits in the shop section of their website



Great shout @vickster, I didn't know that. Thank you


----------



## rideswithmoobs (15 Oct 2016)

Whyte only do chainstay and cable run protectors unfortunately


----------



## vickster (15 Oct 2016)

Dont know whether they have for your range, but worth a look. And a chat to a dealer. Moose cycles in SW London are a big MTB specialist and a Whyte dealer for example. Nice guys too. See if they have suggestions?

Might not be everything on the website, more perhaps in dealer catalogue


----------



## rideswithmoobs (16 Oct 2016)

Ouch!!!! That's what you get for being nit picky. Put some clear enamel on and heli tape it. The 905 has its first battle scar


----------



## djb1971 (16 Oct 2016)

My arkose has this type of paint finish and it chips easily, luckily its yellow so doesn't show up as much as on red. Just get a touch up pen from halfords, they do ones with a fine pin head touch up in the top as well as brush. These are good for adding enough to fill the chip and not go mad and overpaint it.
Another technique is to leave all of the mud stuck to the downtube, it's works as a good stone chip protector. That's my excuse for not cleaning it anymore 


many years ago I used to keep my bikes spotless, even cleaning inside bolt heads with baby wipes. Keep it and run it for years, it's character. You'll get the same money if you sell it on in a few years wether its mint or got chips on the paint. You bought it for fun so


----------



## rideswithmoobs (16 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> My arkose has this type of paint finish and it chips easily, luckily its yellow so doesn't show up as much as on red. Just get a touch up pen from halfords, they do ones with a fine pin head touch up in the top as well as brush. These are good for adding enough to fill the chip and not go mad and overpaint it.
> Another technique is to leave all of the mud stuck to the downtube, it's works as a good stone chip protector. That's my excuse for not cleaning it anymore
> 
> 
> many years ago I used to keep my bikes spotless, even cleaning inside bolt heads with baby wipes. Keep it and run it for years, it's character. You'll get the same money if you sell it on in a few years wether its mint or got chips on the paint. You bought it for fun so



Agree entirely, after the initial tears I manned up and wiped my eyes ready for the next ride


----------



## rideswithmoobs (17 Oct 2016)

Pre cut "Shelter" tape ordered £22.98. Gets very good reviews adding shock absorbsion as well as protection. Supposedly like a gel type feel. See how good it is when it arrives 

And Whyte are sending a pot of touch up paint for free to cover any chips


----------

